# The Webcor Phenomenon



## avanides (Aug 5, 2005)

Ok, so it seems like every time i go out cycling I see at least 6+ people wearing the full Webcor Jersey/Short combo. I've been on their website and am convinced most of these people are just sporting the goods...is this generally true? I have no moral objection to it, it just seems strange that there would be sooooo many jerseys in Palo Alto/Menlo Park alone when the team is fairly small.


----------



## mytorelli (Dec 19, 2004)

yeah... i agree im not sure if they have like a junior team, a pro team, and a club or if everyone is just buying their clothing???


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

There is a Webcor pro team. There's a Webcor women's team (national level). And a Webcor club. Or rather Webcor is a main sponsor for all those. The club is AltoVelo. There's about 300 members and it's based in the palo alto area. So I expect that most of the "Webcor" riders you see are AV club members.


----------



## avanides (Aug 5, 2005)

Ah, thanks for the clarification. All this time I thought it was just a bunch of wanna-be pros.


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

avanides said:


> Ah, thanks for the clarification. All this time I thought it was just a bunch of wanna-be pros.


I've done some rides with the "club" over the years, and don't be fooled - they have some fast MOFOs. On the Thursday night ride they have (or had - been a while since I went to it), I would get dropped about half the time. And this is back when I raced Expert mountain bike, and spent a significant amount of time on the road (though never raced enough to move up from Cat 5).


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Webcor has pro team and an amateur team/club with about 500 paying members. It is one of the biggest clubs around.

There's a an AltoVelo mailing list in Yahoo Groups that's very active. A lot of local information is shared and lot of rides are organized.

For amateur racing, they comp race entries a lot for placing well. Also, if your team mate places in the top, you get comped too. Something like that. It encourages folks in the group to work together in a race.

The club dominates the local races since they always have more riders than any other team. This allows them better tactics. There's sometimes a resentment against them because they have superior numbers in races.

All in all, it's a great team with racers of all speeds. They're very open to new members and are very active in the community.

I'm a silent member and got a bunch of friends there.

francois


----------

